# EN 60204 Gibt es da nur Teil 1 EN 60204-1? Oder auch weitere?



## ET-SPS (13 Januar 2013)

Hi, 

gibt es bei der EN 60204 nur Teil 1 EN 60204-1? 
Oder auch weitere Teile,wie Teil-1, usw.?
Wenn ich bei Wikipedia nach EN 60204 suche werde ich sofort auf EN 60204-1 weitergeleitet. 
Ist die EN 60204 == EN 60204-1? 

Gruß.


----------



## Safety (13 Januar 2013)

Hallo,
hier eine Übersicht:
http://www.beuth.de/cn/J-C174976C68...cmNoJnJlZj10cGwtaG9tZSZsYW5ndWFnZWlkPWRl.html
Einfach EN 60204 eingeben.
Im Amtsblatt zur MRL findest Du die harmonisierten.


----------



## ET-SPS (13 Januar 2013)

Hi SafeTy, 


Safety schrieb:


> Hallo,
> hier eine Übersicht:
> http://www.beuth.de/cn/J-C174976C68...cmNoJnJlZj10cGwtaG9tZSZsYW5ndWFnZWlkPWRl.html
> Einfach EN 60204 eingeben.
> Im Amtsblatt zur MRL findest Du die harmonisierten.


Vielen Dank für den Link! 

Ich habe mal mir die Überischt auflisten lassen. 
Zum Beispiel steht Teil-32 für Sicherheit bei Nähmaschinen.

Wenn ich jetzt allgemein was über die EN 60204 wissen möchte reicht es da aus den Teil-1 zu behandeln? 

Gruß.


----------

